# Beagle attacked by coyotes (deercreek)



## mudkings

I have a story to share with you guys about my friend on Christmas. This will be lengthy but its the only way I know how to post it. A good hunting friend of mine decided to go too deercreek yesterday to rabbit hunt. He said he went to a spot over there that he's never hunted. The best he could describe the location was the road before the spillway close to harding cabin. He had 4 dogs with him. A 2 year old and 3 pups under the age of 1. He said he started hunting this place and it was thick. He said the dogs were acting funny the whole time they were there. He said something didn't feel right and there were deer sign everywhere so with young dogs he decided to leave that spot and not give his pups a chance to run deer. On the way back to the truck somebody had dumped a bunch of deer carcasses out and the dogs got into them. So he got them out and when he got to the truck he only had 3 dogs. 1 male pup was missing. He figured he went back to the deer piles. So he calls for him. all of his dogs are shocking collared trained and he trains them to come to him when he tones them so he toned him and nothing. He does this a couple times. Then he turns the tritronics on 2 and hits the shocker. The pup squeals a little and shortly after the coyotes start barking and yipping right where he heard his pup. He started in after him and all of a sudden his pups starts screaming and carrying on and the coyotes are still yipping. He said it sounded like he was shocking him on full power but he wasnt shocking him. He said he went into where he thought they were all at and couldnt see anything. When he was walking in he seen 6 coyotes running away from the area where he heard the squalling. Since then he hasn't been able to find his pup. He said after hours of looking he decided to try and shock the dog just to see if he could here him and locate him and nothing. I know some of you hunt that area so I thought id share this story with you guys. So if your over in that area and comes across a young male tricolored beagle with a tritronics collar on it he is lost. He has a namplate on collar but if no answer please let me know. Sadly we want to know dead or alive. Were afraid of the worst but hopefully he got out of there and is just scared. Anybody with hunting dogs should read this just to be aware of how bad the coyote population is.. I hunt them but this makes me want to destroy the whole coyote population... sorry for the long post but ive lost dogs before and its the worst feeling. Especially with a young dog that has alot of potential... thank you..
Mudkings. (Adam king)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Texican

Sorry to here about your friends pup hope he gets him back but it is true about the coyotes there are to many well for me one is too many my friend has been hunting them at deer creek hope he kills some as for me i try and shot everyone i see 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LUNKER21

Dang that really sucks, I run beagles a lot and that would really tear a guy up!


----------



## jray

i always stay near the dogs for that very reason you kill less rabbits but i like to keep an eye on them i run mine at night during the summer and it gets a little creepy at times my dogs have actually run a couple its always hard to shoot cause there are too many canines running and it makes me nervous the only thing worse than having a dog killed is having a dog shot


----------



## mudkings

Just a little update. My friend found the pup. About a mile away in the front yard of a house. Tired, hungry and a little scared but not a scratch on him.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Texican

Thats great news 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! So good to hear.


----------



## Muskarp

mudkings said:


> Just a little update. My friend found the pup. About a mile away in the front yard of a house. Tired, hungry and a little scared but not a scratch on him.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Glad to hear this. After reading your post I headed down last night for a go at them. I couldn't find any responders in the area you were talking about. But between the golf course and the rifle range there were two packs with at least three in each. Had both howling back at me but nothing showed. Cloud cover blocked the moon most of the night so they were not very vocal. And with the frozen flood water receiding, stalking in on them was not an option. If we get some snow I'm going to thin those packs! That was my first trip down there. That stuff is incredibly thick. Opted for the turkey gun and .40 cal, rifle work is a waste. They know to stay in the thick stuff.


----------



## joebertin

Really glad the little guy is ok...


----------



## Bulldawg

Glad to hear you guys found the pup !


----------



## bobk

Glad to hear the coyotes didn't attack the dog.


----------



## plumberroy

I killed a coyote 6 years ago with a 28 gauge it was sneaking up on my beagle and didn't see me A load of 6's from 30 ft in the face as he rushed my beagle I went home and developed a round ball slug for my 28 gauage just for yotes 50 cal round ball at 1100 fps minute of coyote at 50 yards (6" groups @ 50) they didn't sel 28 ga slugs at the time


----------



## RiverWader

Had that happen to Us a few years back at Poston Power Plant outside The Plains in Athens Co. Unfortunately We didn't get Our dog back alive, the Yote drug Her into a dried up pond and killed Her


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose

mudkings said:


> Just a little update. My friend found the pup. About a mile away in the front yard of a house. Tired, hungry and a little scared but not a scratch on him.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Great update!!!! Glad he's safe....... My male dogs hate those "yotes". The St. Bernard had one pinned on the ground last year. I was beating them with two 5 gallon buckets to break them apart. Rabies & all other shots were up to date (first thing I checked after checking him whewww)!!!


----------



## Shaun69007

Granted I hunt private property and my personal lease, but I always carry a pistol or somthing with me when I'm out running by dogs. Even in the spring, summer and fall I am packing somthing for protection for my dogs. Glad to here the guy is safe. A buddy of mine lost one of my pups a few years ago from coyotes when he was out running her.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Glad to hear he got the pup back.


----------



## leupy

kill every coyote and pig you see is my thought, shoot them and let them run off to die we just need to get rid of as many as we can.


----------



## Kenlow1

Agreed-we need to declare an all out war on coyotes to kill as many as possible. They have adapted so well they are now everywhere and taking up residence in suburbs, easy pickings on small dogs and cats. Neighbors lost their 2-dogs about a year ago. Let them out to do their duty and only 1 dog came back. He was so torn up they had to put him down. Found the other in woods by house-not much left of other dog and were barely able to identify. Friend has killed a couple so far. Their only enemy is us or getting hit by a car. Hard on all our small game too. Bought a Foxpro caller and gonna start hunting them.


----------



## ggcanteri

I was running my 2 beagles this past summer in Lake county. They were running a rabbit when my female came running back to me shaking, I didn't know what to make of this, so I tried to call the other dog. For 20 minutes no sign of him. Then I saw a coyote cross the road where I last heard them baying. I was really concerned because he is very friendly to other dogs. Kept on calling him fearing for the worst when he finally showed up. I WILL KILL any coyote that I see from now on. Should put a bounty on them to encourage hunting them.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

2-3 weeks ago there was a piece on the local news about a pack of coyote running around a neighborhood about 3 miles away from me(in the city limits) one guy even put up a camera and got film of 2 or 3 of them running through his back yard one night, pets are missing, I have personally seen 4 of them over the years within a mile or so on either side of Hilliard.


----------



## ggcanteri

A trapper that traps near me found a den with several collars in it. Can't leave pets unattended, they will disappear!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow-man

I am very interested in hunting (killing) totes and will go anywhere I can get permission near central Ohio. If you know of anyone that wants them "removed" from their property, I will be glad to help. .


----------



## hotdog

I saw 2 coyotes and a red fox early this evening during a 5 minute drive to my parents. All three were seen in separate fields. This is in the Hilliard area by Brown Elementary. It could be a good place to hunt.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Seen one off of Walcutt Rd in Hilliard just the other day, broad daylight, out seemingly playing in a field without a care in the world.


----------

